# Cycle



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I'm a week and 1 day into the cycle, had no existing media to use. The only thing i guess is anywhere near established in terms of Bio were some live plants i added in from my lfs. I'm using an API test kit and this is my first time testing the water...

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0.25 ppm
Nitrate: 40-80 ppm

Now is my tank just about done cycling...

I find it hard to believe because its just been over a week, I've read it can take 2-6 weeks hence the reason why this is the first time I'm testing the water.

I'm going to test the water again tomorrow morning. Also i have not used any additives in hopes of speeding up the cycle, just used 10 zebra dannios feeding them sparingly 3 times a day. Water was cloudy for the first couple days of the cycle, now its clear as day.

Any help would be appreciated, if results show up the same or a higher nitrate i should be doing a large water change correct? Assuming Nitrite and Ammonia are 0...

Edit: Just having a better look at my tank it looks like there is some sort of fuzz on my driftwood and one of the leaves of my plants...any advice on what this might be?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

That sounds abit quick but a cycle is what it is. There us no set timeframe so you may be cycled after 2 weeks. Just keep testing and record it to see exactly whats happing so you know when its done. It won't hurt if you gave it a thrid week just to be sure eveything is ok.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Did another round of tests, same results.

I'll give it another week to see if the Nitrite actually hits zero and monitor the nitrates...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beneficial bacteria is everywhere...not just the filter media...so you probably got a nice jumpstart from the plants. Because you have nitrites....I would say you are well on your way to your tank being cycled for a bio load of 10 zebra danios. I dont know what you intend to keep....but I would start increasing the ammonia. Just because a tank is cycled...doesnt mean it can handle a sudden increase in the bio-load. If it were me...again...depending on what you plan to keep...I would either add more fish or toss in a shrimp or two and let it decay to get the ammonia flowing. You want to build your bacteria populations beyond the level you need so you dont have any spikes when you add your new fish.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

It will be stocked with a single 4" elong, not sure if 10 zebra dannios being overfed now is equal to the elong







but i'll wait another week or so...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...it is much easier to manage the feeding schedule of one fish....so you should be fine.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

e46markus said:


> Did another round of tests, same results.
> 
> I'll give it another week to see if the Nitrite actually hits zero and monitor the nitrates...


 I ment to test after a few days then again after another few days so you can get an idea of what levels are rising and which are falling. I would assume nitrite should fall an nitrate should be rising. If your adding soem small fish anyways when your nitrites hit 0 you could do a waterchange then add the small fish you want though with a 4" elong coming they may soon be food.

A small elong won't be a huge bioload so when your cycled it should be ready but like gg is saying you could add a bit more of an ammonia source to make sure you have plenty of BB when your elong comes. This time you shouldn't have to wait as long for the bb to establish.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

The only reason why tested the water again the next morning was because i didn't believe the readings...to have the tank near done its cycle in a week i found to be impossible without a better BB source. I'll take your advice and test it every few days to monitor the params.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Well completed another test on my water params:

Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 2-5 ppm
Nitrate: 40-80 ppm

I did do a 15% water change 3-4 days ago, Nitrites seem to have increase, and ammonia and nitrates still seem the same. I'll keep an eye on the Nitrites and for them to decrease. Should i be expecting a extremely high reading of nitrates after the nitrites dissipate?

Also would these params also explain why 3 of the 10 zebra danios I'm cycling with have been acting very lathargic, staying in the top corner of the tank, still breathing with no appetite? The rest are acting normal doing fine.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The fish are probably reacting to the nitrites. Toss in a little salt...that should help them out. A tablespoon would be fine.

I dont think you will get a huge spike in the nitrates...your bioload is really light...and it doesnt really matter. IMO...people overreact to nitrates. The fish will be fine...and you can dilute them with water changes.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright i'll look to add some aquarium salt tomorrow. Just hoping its not a parasite of some sort.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Regular kitchen salt is fine.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Would that not harm the live plants i have? I have 6 variations of crypts planted right now...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

It's been about 5 days and I'm getting the same readings, even lower nitrates from my last test. Havn't done any water changes and nitrites are still showing 2-5 ppm...kind of getting frustrated haha. Should i just give it another week to see if the nitrites drop and turn into nitrates?

Zebra dannios are actually doing better then before, the 3 that were in bad shape (probably nitrite poisoning) are swimming around as normal with the others now.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

jesus only 5 days? mine took 2 months... =]


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Well no im actually 3 weeks into the cycle, it's been 5+ days and nitrite hasn't budged.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

thats fine. one day youll wake up and BAM! fish time.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A little salt wont hurt. If you just toss in a teaspoon it will help with nitrite poisoning and wont hurt the fish. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright, looking good finally, going to be doing a 10-20% water change. Now just waiting to get my elong from the aquascape group order


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would probably do more like a 50-75% change.....just to lower those nitrates. The bacteria isnt freefloating in the water so it will not interupt your cycle.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, would you recommend me giving my canister filter a good cleaning aswell? (cleaning it with tank water obviously) When i did that partial water change earlier i had only cleaned my power filter...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I only rinse out my canisters when the flow starts to slow down....which for some of my canisters has been a year or two. Your cycle is pretty delicate right now...I would wait until the bacteria is more stable before you do anything to your filters.


----------

